# Kenilworth House, Ascot February 2018



## mookster (Feb 17, 2018)

I found this place by accident whilst looking for another location that I thought was nearby - and as soon as I plonked the street view marker down next to it I recognised it as somewhere I had seen a couple of shots of floating around on Facebook not too long back. Talk about a happy coincidence eh?

This large house is located in the most expensive area of one of the most expensive towns in the country, so quite why it hasn't been redeveloped yet I don't know. From what I discovered upstairs it used to belong to an owner of a Hungarian company who converted trucks into horseboxes and has been empty since around 2010. It looks as if some kind of renovation was due to start as all the slates have been removed from the roof and nearly the entire ground floor, and most of the upper floorboards have been removed. There was an attic space but the stairs up to it were blocked off by a large wardrobe that had 'fallen' down them at some point.

In the intervening years what is left of the house has been hit pretty hard by idiots with most windows broken and a few terrible tags here and there but overall it was a very photogenic place, with plenty of light streaming in.













































































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## HughieD (Feb 17, 2018)

Blimey. That place has been ravaged. What a waste. Good find though Mookster...


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 18, 2018)

I suspect that the removal of the roof slates and the floorboards, has more to do with their resale value on the reclamation market. In a property such as this, the original woodwork would have been to top specifications - especially the floor boarding in the major rooms. The main rooms will have large floor areas, thus there will be long, individual lengths of boarding in every major room and these boards are usually of a much wider width and thicker than the modern rubbish we see today. Thus; in the property refurbishment market these old floor boards have considerable worth. Old slates/tiles have a similar enhanced value, especially if they are of an uncommonly large size. So nicked and sold on for profit by some opportunistic thief or removed by some dodgy owner trying to manipulate the planning Regs - who knows?


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 18, 2018)

Going by the approximate age of the house I would say that the floorboards and the joists would be worth a lot of money. Looking at the features of the house it must have been nice at one time but the ceiling has given way and the whole house is just a mess.


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 18, 2018)

No way! I used to live about a 10min walk from here! That was back in 2013 when I first moved down south. Nice find though mate, great pics!


----------

